# Ist das ein Virus?



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Hallo, leider noch recht unwissend, ich habe ein Problem.
Also, wenn ich mich bei gmx anmelden möchte erscheint auf meinem Bildschirm eine Anzeige (sorry, bin im Büro, daher kann ich es nicht so 100%ig wiedergeben) von Microsoft - Fehlererkennung. Ich kann mir ein Reporting ansehen, was ich nicht verstehe, schließen kann ich diese Fehlermeldung nicht und das Ergebnis ist dann nach mühsigen versuchen, dass ich vom Internetzugang wieder auf dem Desktop lande. Ein logout ist nicht mehr möglich. Die Internetverbindung bleibt bestehen. Sorry, ich weiß es leider nicht besser zu erklären. Könnt Ihr mir dennoch mit meiner (schlechten) Schilderung weiterhelfen?. Diese Microsoft-Fehlererkennung habe ich nicht installiert, habe schon seit Monaten nichts mehr installiert. Daher kommt mir das suspekt vor und ich möchte auch wieder an meine Mails. Vorab Danke für Eure Antworten und Mühe.
Kasandra


----------

